# Ctypes won't install



## mdudley (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how to install ctypes?  When I try to install it, it says that autoconf268 is not installed, when I try to install autoconf268 it says it is already installed, and after uninstalling and reinstalling autoconf268, php5-ctype still aborts saying that it cannot find autoconf268.

Any assistance would be greatly be appreciated, I have been trying to get this done for 2 months now, and no one seems to have any idea how to get around this bug.

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Apr 14, 2011)

I just noticed, at one point it says it found it but at another it says it could not find it.


```
store# make install
===>  Patching for php5-ctype-5.3.5
===>   php5-ctype-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-ctype-5.3.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-ctype-5.3.5
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
autoconf: required version 2.68 not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype.
store#
```


So why does it initially say it found autoconf-268, then abort later saying it could not find it?

Marshall


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2011)

See if [cmd=]less -p ^20101208 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] applies or helps.


----------

